# Should I sell my duplicate cards on Wallapop?



## Michelangelo (Mar 17, 2016)

Wallapop is an app that lets a person sell their items to people near them. Just take a pic, set a price, and put it up. Should I sell my cards on this app? I'm thinking one dollar for one card, and I want to sell them in groups. I'd rather do this so that I don't have to ship cards. I'd rather sell locally. Anybody else know of this app? Would it be worth trying to sell them there?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2016)

I havent used the app but I have had success on Kijiji which is a local selling placr so I assume it would be similar?


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't used that app.  I found cards thru Kijiji  and Used(type in your Cities name) in Canada.
Read that Use(type in your cities name has some US cities listed now.

I make sure to meet the seller or trader at a local coffee store to be safe.  Found a person with a lot of series 1 cards on one of those sites.


----------

